# Taking Your Dog (pitbull) "places"



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Being a new dog owner I never realized how difficult is to take our canine in places. Laws are strict and most business clearly state that dogs are not allowed. After searching on line on possible business places I could take my dog --instead of leaving her in the car waiting--Lowes and Home Depot showed on the list. I called ahead my local Lowes to make sure. I was flat denied. At that time I did not even specify what type of dog I had.
But when I visited Lowes, I was told by the greeter that people do take dogs, the small kind, inside shopping carts. 
Well, I tried again. This time I personally talked to the manager...he told me no at first, then he esitated and begun asking me how big was the dog...mmkayy I said it was not too big but not a designer dog. He completely flat denied me, dog access to the store when he asked me about the breed. He started to blabber stuff like "I love dogs, don't get me wrong, but if other people see it they will freak out." 
All right, this was the classic predjudiced talk I hear all the time. It does not surprise me one bit. We human judge our own species by races first, so it follow a logical progression.
I told the manager I would have the dog on the leash inside the cart. He still said no.

So here my question....* do you ever just walk your dog in a business or institution without permission?
*
When my son was younger, one of the gym members where he belonged, brought his German Shepperd at the gym. Everyone loved it. It was the nicest dog, he never barked and just wanted attention.
I know that people with small dogs get away with taking their pet in places because they are more accepted, even if often they turn out to be pet with very unpleasant behaviors.

Another question....
*Do you think is innapropriate to ask permission to take your dog in a place? Even if there is a law in place, but for example a school, or a gym or places like that. Do you think asking even so they might say "no" is innapropriate?*


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I take my dogs to pet stores, feed stores, and Bass Pro. Places pets are accepted. I wouldn't understand the point in taking my dog in a shopping center or restaurant, gym, school, etc. a friend of mine on fb just had a big rant the other day about his dog and him getting kicked out of jack in the box after the dog shit on the floor. Ya. No joke. No wonder pets aren't allowed. Smh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, due to irresponsible ownership/management of dogs, this is what's become of even pet friendly places. If you're looking to take your dog to places that are socially accepting, you might try your local feed store, whether it's a Mom and Pop kinda place, or The Tractor Supply Company. Lowes and Home Depot here allow me to take my dogs in. I asked before taking my dogs into any of the stores here where they're welcome. I simply explained to the person I spoke with that I'm working on my dogs' socialization and I would appreciate it if they allowed me to bring my dogs in and introduce them to the surroundings, sights, smells and people. I didn't take them both at the same time, though. I work with my dogs individually. 

I'm a firm believer in the general rule, if you don't ask you'll never know, and the worst they can say is no.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I bring mine individually to petstores, tractor supply and some hardware type stores. I believe Home Depot and Lowes are technically dog-friendly so you shouldn't really have to ask if it says "leashed friendly dogs are welcome" ....I haven't tried though. But I would always ask if I wasn't sure.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

No....simply not worth it to me. Too much going on (other dogs, kids, etc.) ...and I'm sure that my bulldogs wouldn't be there for the same reason I was LOL. If there happened to be another dog within scratching distance, well, it would be "clean up in aisle 4!" Seriously though, it just doesn't make much sense to me IMO.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I bring Diesel literally everywhere. I of course make sure he does not have to pee or crap before entering but he is very very well behaved in stores. People are shocked when they find out he's a "pit bull" and then EVEN more shocked when they find out his age bc he's very obedient and mannered for a 5 month old pup.

I had changed of all the soccer moms/stepford wives opinions about "pit bulls" in bed bath and beyond the other day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha he looks cute in the carriage. I snitch on people who bring dogs to the grocery store. screw that! i don't want your dogs paws that touch the ground going where my food is. WTH have some respect for other people carriage use! lol

Home depot will post a sign if dogs are NOT allowed in their store. The one in Boston proper doesn't allow dogs the aisles are smaller and its kinda not really a home depot.

other dog friendly stores that require dogs to be leashed other than whats listed above are:

The Gap
Barnes & Noble (if you can still find them) 
Bloomingdales
Banana Republic
Pottery Barn 
Restoration Hardware

here is a map based ;link if you want t check your area. do NOT go to off leash places, PLEASE! Keep your dog safe and follow the law (if it is the law by you) and keep your dog leashed. http://www.bringfido.com/


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Interesting, I agree about not bothering in some instances. I DO UNDERSTAND that dogs should be not allowed in restaurants. Shopping centers...I would have to say it depends. Mine would not poop or pee and it is very well behaved too. Little stores like the ones family owned are fine.

@ *Diesel Mom*....how do you get away with that??? ha ha ha...I think it is great. I think it would gross me out more to know that 1 milion people have touched that shopping cart than a dog. I would want to say could not be appropriate for the dog because he/she can get who knows what human disease?

@*Ames*....actually the policy on dog in large chain Home Improvement stores depends on location and their websites suggest calling ahead. 
I did not check the other stores. But I will.

If some of those stores are inside an indoor strip mall can you still take your dog there?
I guess that rule needs to be double checked at the mall information desk. The near by mall has a Petland so I would assume perhaps they are "partially" allowed in that case.

I have to say that despite ostracizing law toward pets in public places, people usually seem to enjoy the sight of them.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the laws out here state a dog cannot be brought into places that have food (service dogs excluded of course). I have taken my dogs, and will take my dogs most other places, especially in puppy hood to expose them to cars, people, and all kinds of random things because it makes them much more well rounded dogs and less easy to spook. I think I read somewhere a pup should meet something like 100 (might have been 1000, Im drunk forgive me lol) or more people before 6 months of age. I attempted that with my blue mutt since he was my first real dog I got at an age I could do that, and honestly he is awesome. Very hard to spook and is very open to ALL people. Now this might sound racist but I made a point to expose him to ALL colors or people, from very dark skinned to light skinned, because we had a dog growing up that never saw a darker skinned person and boy was that awkward! LOL
Anywho, it made him a well rounded dog. Hardware stores of all kinds are fair game, even take them to diners but stay on the outdoor seating area, also just call ahead if you arent sure because it honestly depends on the store owner what they allow. Another thing, please make sure your pet is acting appropriately, dont ruin it for the rest of us with an unruly pet.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont do it. I will with pups to the feed and tack store but at about 9 months that stops. I generally dont take the dogs off the yard except to the vet, pulls, or to train. If we go on "outings" its to a private country spot where they can run off leash and interact with the 1 dog I allow mine around (and trust me precautions are always taken and both parties are always ready to break up any situation that may arise). 

Its your pet do what you may with it but im against it.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with the 9mo part. My dog was with me though for his entire first 2 years, he helped me get over some anxiety stuff from a car wreck but for most dogs, once puppy hood ends, its safer to only take them to places you control 100%


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I tried to take Jones to a new place every weekend for the first few months I had him. I have taken him to fairs and markets outdoor restaurants, tack shops hardware stores. I wouldn't take him to a mall though. I came across something that I apparently forgot introduce him to. We were out on our walk on Tuesday and 2 avocado farm workers came toward his in blue overalls and wellingtons making a ruckus. Jones didn't know what to do about them. He barked but was ok to continue past them. They were great though, they greeted us and didn't make a big deal of it.

Last year there was a story in my city, where a blind guy went to a clothing store with his guide dog, and was told by management that he was not allowed the dog in the store. (It was a GSD) and when told that it was a service dog, the manager said that if e wanted to bring him into the store, the dog would have to be carried.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope he sued their balls off..


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

It was all over the papers here, and from what I remember he got a payout from the company.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, ADA rules which qualify an individual to have a service dog is very extensive. Once upon a time it was only for the blind but it extend even to people with all sort of disabilities including anxiety (and emotional support).

I think the hardest part is not to prove the disability, but to train the dog to be a working dog.
Mine does only three of the six tasks requested. She probably can easily be a therapy dog (I was looking into that as well). I don't see many service dogs around either. Maybe in my whole life I have seen more drug and USDA sniffing dogs than of service ones.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Usda sniffing dogs?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

That picture was taken when I had literally just gotten Diesel and really had no choice but to take him into the grocery store. I had just gotten him like a day or two before and didn't want to put him in his crate just yet, me and my house were still new to him.

I agree with Pookie, to me, socializing a dog is exposing them to as much as you can to places, people and surroundings, NOT doggy friends.

Now LA is very dog friendly, if the food place is outside seating your dog can come. Even the mall they are allowed. I did not know that and when I needed to go into the apple store I carried him and the employees said put him down dogs are allowed in the mall & the stores inside. That was news to me.

You have to understand something, this is all my dog knows. To him, a car ride and errands is a normal day of life to him, he's been doing it since the moment I got him. Not to mention, he is only 5 months so it is much easier taking him along.

Now with that all said, I, like Pookie, always had anxiety in a car after my car accident back in 05'. I've had panic attacks while driving on the freeway. So me and cars were never a good thing lol I went to school for psychology, I am a therapists assistant and we both work full time for a mentally unstable girl. Her family is rich and has the means to have a full time therapist. I'm the assistant, which means bitch work. Now this chick back in august tried committing suicide by jumping outta my car on the freeway. That was pretty much the deal breaker now for me and cars. I NEED diesel there to make the car ride easier. I have a doctors note stating my now PTSD and therefore I can take diesel anywhere.

Does that mean I do take him everywhere? No. I don't think I'd go into a nice restaurant with him. But I did go into a Mcdonalds and Jack in the Box. But you have to remember, stores and new places is really all my boy knows, so he knows how to act since he's been doing it since 8 weeks of his life. Like pookie said, please don't ruin it for the rest of us if your dog does not know how to act in places. If he does know how to act, I wouldn't ask the places, just take him in. If you ask, of course they'll say no

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Honestly I think it's annoying as shit when people take their dog everywhere under the sun. It's a dog not your child, leave it at home. Talking about pets here obviously not service dogs. I don't drag my cat, ferrets or snakes into the hardware store so why would I bring a dog. Be respectful, a lot of people have allergies and fear of dogs. Pet friendly places like petco I avoid, just means there will be idiots and likely poorly contained/poorly behaved dogs and most of my dogs aren't dog friendly anyways. They go in the vet and that's pretty much it.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I take Gem with me almost everywhere except for Restaurants, she stays home if that is the case. I have PTSD and because of this I am allowed to have a service dog. I knew I wanted Gemini as my service dog so I started her training right away. She does very well, especially for her age. It is great for socialization also, I have no doubt in my mind that she will be a balanced and well mannered dog when she grows up because of it  She has already managed to change many peoples opinions about the breed while out and about in public with her service vest and good manners.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im sorry but to me ptsd isnt a reason to have your pet in the store I purchase my food from. I also dont want to have to side track you, your dog, and you kids in the store. Most ppl cabt contain their children let alone both... if you were blind yes by all means but much beyond that is an abuse of the rule for ppl who truly need it.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Usda sniffing dogs?


Yes at Airports International Flight arrival baggage. To keep track of greens, meats and fruits that might be introduced in the USA and harm the environment. The meats is more to protect from suine fever, mad cow disease and so forth. When I say meats, I mean sausages, hams and overall cured meats. Beagles are the dogs I have seen.
In Europe is usually German Shepherd, those are narcotic sniffing dogs.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I have never in my life heard of an usda sniffing dog. I've only seen narcotics dogs(not the same thing).


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im sorry but to me ptsd isnt a reason to have your pet in the store I purchase my food from. I also dont want to have to side track you, your dog, and you kids in the store. Most ppl cabt contain their children let alone both... if you were blind yes by all means but much beyond that is an abuse of the rule for ppl who truly need it.


PTSD is considered a disorder and according to ADA it qualifies for service dog just as sight impairment. I was actually shocked to see how long is the list of disabilities that qualify to have a service dog. 
I am surprised more people do not take advantage of that law.

On a personal note I feel that some of our wounded war veterans who have fought for our country and do have PTSD (many of them are also disable in other ways).... I don't see anything wrong into allowing somebody like that to have a service dog. Why not?

Well if you could train a snake or a cat or a rabbit to be a service animals I guess that would apply to them as well, however rules do exclude all other animals. There is a clause on miniature horses....


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I have never in my life heard of an usda sniffing dog. I've only seen narcotics dogs(not the same thing).


They only show up in some airports and pick certain flights coming from certain countries.

U.S. Department of Agriculture, Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service - Protecting America's Agricultural Resources - CBP.gov

I remember when it was illegal to import prosciutto (cured ham) from Italy to the USA....a lots of people lost their beloved hams....and sandwiches.

Check the video 
http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/animal-planet-presents/videos/small-dogs-big-jobs-beagle-brigade-keeps-airport-safe.htm

They have been around over 20 years.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Theres is a HUGE difference between wanting ur puppy with u and claiming ptsd and being blind. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to see that a blind person needs a "seeing eye dog" more (and is alot more resonable) than sum1 needs their puppy security blanket...


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

If you had PTSD maybe you would understand, but no matter the disability a certified service dog has the right to be anywhere you do

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry sent to soon: ... My dog would of course not be a service dog if I couldn't control her. Like others have said I do not agree with those who ruin it for the rest of us with well behaved dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

APBT Mom said:


> If you had PTSD maybe you would understand, but no matter the disability a certified service dog has the right to be anywhere you do
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Whos to say I dnt(wouldnt thst be something, sum1 who suffers from it thinkimg its ridiculous)? Everyone has had tragic things happen doesnt mean they need their dog in the groceries store. And be it a law or not I can say its a ridiculous law...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I was shocked to see PTSD on there as well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I understand difference in opinion, and I don't go to grocery stores anyways so it doesn't matter to me. I was on a waiting list for years for a service dog and could barely ever leave the house without extreme panic attacks (ever since I was a small child). When we paid for Gem at 2 weeks old I knew she would be trained to be my service dog. We started socializing her to it as soon as we brought her home, she responded wonderfully thank goodness. Since I've had her I can live a normal happy life and that's all that matters to us.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

So seriously u havent lead a life until this puppy was born? Dont you have 2 dogs? What was wrong with the other one that this ones saved your life? What would yoh do of at lets say 1 year old your pups genetics decides its going to "turn on" and become dog aggressive? What will you do when it dies? 


Im serious. Im not be sarcastic. I wanna know cuz it sounds like smoke and mirrors or excuses to me. I have extreme anxiety and panic attacks and I see absolutely no reason a dog with me would stop any of it.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I have PTSD, an anxiety disorder, and bi polar disorder, I could have a service dog if I wanted. Thankfully my meds make it so I can at least leave the house if I need to but if I didn't have those than I probably would go for a service dog. And I would take it anywhere I felt I needed the help, it's far from a security blanket. I don't think I would put the dog in the basket but walking the dog around is fine IMO. It's not like you roll your food around on the floor before you buy it. And all the service dogs I've seen were extremely well behaved and pretty much keep to themselves and their owner.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shedded fur and dander travel through the air. So yes its is disgusting.... if it isnt a security bkanket what is it? A way to keep u calm and feel safe hhhhmmmm now that sounds like a security bkanket to me. Its the same reason my niece has to have her "stuffy" with her in walmart....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

What I also want to know, how did you get your puppy registered as a service dog already? They have to be at least a year and have training and pass a test.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Shedded fur and dander travel through the air. So yes its is disgusting.... if it isnt a security bkanket what is it? A way to keep u calm and feel safe hhhhmmmm now that sounds like a security bkanket to me. Its the same reason my niece has to have her "stuffy" with her in walmart....


Truthfully I think a pet does more good than medication to some people. 
We are all different and we all react to stress in different ways. First and foremost an individual cannot self diagnose PTSD. It has to be done by a professional...just like any other disability. It is a LAW....so it is not like you can just have your dog be a service dog and declare to be disable. The steps to follow are several. What is the ratio of people with disability who have a service dog in the US? Not many.

Personally if I was a professional I would be more inclined to recommend my patient a service dog than prescribe them medication that fatten the pockets of the pharma companies and do jack shit for the individuals.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes I do have another dog he is 6 years old, when we got him I had no idea I could make him a service dog like I did her (wish I did though). If a service dog won't help you than that's fine don't have one, you can call her my security blanket and that's fine too (not like it will change anything). I have childhood traumas that she helps me with, if it makes you happy to call it an excuse than go right ahead. I pray that no child or person ever has to witness or be victim of what I have been though, wouldn't even wish it upon my worst enemy... Even if she did become dog aggressive like you say it wouldn't change her roll, she's a service dog walking beside me on leash completely under my control at all times.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Artermix how many fly by night drs in mmj states hand out recommendations to ppl with no real medical need for it? How about pill subscriptions? To try tell me their isnt bleeding heart fur parent "professionals" who will diagnose anyone who want to take their "wittle pibble" everywhere with them is an insult to my intelligence. From these post here alone its made it seem more and more ridiculous. Whats the criteria for diagnosing ptsd? You get neverous and mommy used to yell at you so here take you dog with you everywhere? Theres ways to beat every system....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Why didnt the other dog help with ur issues? Why is this puppy your savior? It doesnt make sense shes the dog thats "helpimg you through your trauma" and the other one couldn't. 

Im not "making fun" of your "disability" but it is unreasonable and ppl who rely on their dogs for sight will eventually pay the price for the abuse of the system.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

That's pretty offensive to the real traumas people have gone through that have caused them to have PTSD. There are fakers but there are people who have gone through things you could not imagine. It is what it is. It is a therapy dog, just like medication is a kind of therapy or group therapy it is just another tool people use to manage their problems. If you don't believe in PTSD that's your opinion...


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi DieselsMommie, My doctor and I were talking about it and he just filled out some paperwork for me that was basically like a doctors note, then I had to take her to get temperament tested (which has to be done again at a later time because she is young). Then she did a test that was kinda like the good canine one (they said it was similar at least). I was very surprised how easy it was, I thought it would be a lot harder.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I thought after the doctors note the said dog needs at least 120 hours of training(which I'm currently doing) but for some reason I thought it was much more complicated then that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I was diagnosed by a doctor before I even knew what it was (at 10 years old). I had some really bad things happen to me when I was only eight. I don't think I should have to tell you the details just so you understand my situation. That's your opinion not the truth so I am ok with it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

But I don't know you so how could I know I couldn't have made it? I'll agree it got twisted into some kind of strange pissing contest. It doesn't matter who's life was harder. PTSD is a real disorder and is medically recognized, everyone deals with it differently some people chose to have therapy animals and annoying and gross to some it may be they have every right to take their animals around town as long as they have gone through the official process.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay let me stop this here. Everyone has a difference of opinion here as to why a service dog should or could be used. No we don' know each othet and we don't know what the other ha sbeen through. Let's not be so insensitive to one another that someone gets an infraction here. Cut the b.s. and get back to the actual thread topic. The op asked if you take your dogs places and would you bother calling ahead to see if your dog is allowed. Nothing about medical conditions and disabilities or service/therapy dogs was even mentioned until later on. While it may seem relevant its not answeting the op's question.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> That's pretty offensive to the real traumas people have gone through that have caused them to have PTSD. There are fakers but there are people who have gone through things you could not imagine. It is what it is. It is a therapy dog, just like medication is a kind of therapy or group therapy it is just another tool people use to manage their problems. If you don't believe in PTSD that's your opinion...


 Uh HUH. Yeah I *believe *** , I just don't believe that the majority of civilians now claiming it and embracing it really suffer from it.

Do THIS , try NOT playing the " pity me" card in this debate. It's not only an insult to JTP's intelligence in specific , but also to many other folks reading the thread.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Artermix how many fly by night drs in mmj states hand out recommendations to ppl with no real medical need for it? How about pill subscriptions? Theres ways to beat every system....


I agree about the abuse of the system from patients and doctor, but you still need to be diagnosed to get a service dog. Going just for one evaluation to get paper clearance I don't think is going to cut it. There must be some history or some concern on behalf of the professional. So while I might disagree on the number of people who suddenly might suffer from new disorders every year, I am not in position, and neither are you, to say who is "faking it", (consciously or subconsciously) or who is not. 
Psychology is a new field and disorders are diagnosed based on subjective analysis NOT on blood tests, or MRI or other concrete testing this leads to errors and flawed diagnosis.

If I want to make my dog a service dog, aside from some lengthy training for her (all service dogs must pass a 6 step test) I also would have to prove I have a disability. It would take me a while before I can prove that I think...or not?

Of course if you think is so easy, and perhaps it is since meds are prescribed quite fast, than we have a bigger issue than people just to get over diagnosed to be able to gain the right of having their dog being a service one.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Artermix said:


> Of course if you think is so easy, and perhaps it is since meds are prescribed quite fast, than we have a bigger issue than people just to get over diagnosed to be able to gain the right of having their dog being a service one.


 And have you any idea of how many people are sponging off the system just to get the medication{s} you mentioned?

Much to the detriment of those who actually NEED the " systems's help" , which of course includes the majority of folks asking for it from the VA.

The " System" is freaking BROKEN , top to bottom.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Okay Everyone has a difference of opinion here as to why a service dog should or could be used. The op asked if you take your dogs places and would you bother calling ahead to see if your dog is allowed. Nothing about medical conditions and disabilities or service/therapy dogs was even mentioned until later on. While it may seem relevant its not answeting the op's question.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly. I just was wondering if anybody thought it was rude or inappropriate even so they some places have a sign. Because sometimes business bend their own laws according to circumstances, location etc..etc..


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

OldDog said:


> And have you any idea of how many people are sponging off the system just to get the medication{s} you mentioned?
> 
> Much to the detriment of those who actually NEED the " systems's help" , which of course includes the majority of folks asking for it from the VA.
> 
> The " System" is freaking BROKEN , top to bottom.


Ha! I DO. 
This is because "the system" enable itself to this and because money is more important.
I stated above how I strongly doubt the number of people who have diagnosed disorders and are on medication.

When my child was younger, he used to be on some behavior meds because the school did not want him without it....well anyway...it was super easy to get ANYTHING for him. I was against behavioral control medication, so I refused it. At one point his psychiatrist told me "I will prescribe you anything you want, we will just trial and error". I realize at that point how bad was the system. I eventually ended up homeschooling my kid for 6 years....to be meds free.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Artermix said:


> Exactly. I just was wondering if anybody thought it was rude or inappropriate even so they some places have a sign. Because sometimes business bend their own laws according to circumstances, location etc..etc..


 Sure they do , if they don't want the service dog then they don't want the individual's business , seems real simple to me.

Same as " No Firearms in This Establishment" signs , don't go where you aren't wanted.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Sure they do , if they don't want the service dog then they don't want the individual's business , seems real simple to me.
> 
> Same as " No Firearms in This Establishment" signs , don't go where you aren't wanted.


They cannot refuse entrance to service dog by law. 
They can refuse other pet dogs just they can allow out of politeness as well. People assume often without asking or questioning the rule or reasons behind it.

To impose something to someone vs asking ya know...big difference.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Artermix said:


> They cannot refuse entrance to service dog by law.
> They can refuse other pet dogs just they can allow out of politeness as well. People assume often without asking or questioning the rule or reasons behind it.
> 
> To impose something to someone vs asking ya know...big difference.


 So if a place doesn't want animals present it's an "imposition"? And I'm quite well aware of the laws thank you very much.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

OldDog said:


> So if a place doesn't want animals present it's an "imposition"?


No you misunderstood....it would be an imposition on behalf of the person bringing the pet into the establishment. It would not be any different for places that do not allow children, or going visit people without children when you have children. You would have to ask.

I can think of many imposition in our society like religious ones for example both in social and family settings.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Artermix said:


> No you misunderstood....it would be an imposition on behalf of the person bringing the pet into the establishment. It would not be any different for places that do not allow children, or going visit people without children when you have children. You would have to ask.
> 
> I can think of many imposition in our society like religious ones for example both in social and family settings.


 And there you have , folks that are polite enough to ASK , seldom have all that much of a problem.

And don't take the religious tack , you really don't want to get me started on the intrusions of various doctrinal stances into private life , including rigid ones based upon the Mosaic Laws within Leviticus.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

From what I understand there is a HUGE difference between a service dog and a therapy dog, from a law and restrictions standpoint.

A service dog would be a one who is "enlisted" in military or police service or the like. A service dog is also the term for a guide dog or physical disability dog.

A therapy dog is a dog for support with your emotional am psychological needs.

A service dog can go anywhere by law.

A therapy dog needs permission from the establishment.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

ames said:


> hahaha he looks cute in the carriage. I snitch on people who bring dogs to the grocery store. screw that! i don't want your dogs paws that touch the ground going where my food is. WTH have some respect for other people carriage use! lol
> 
> Home depot will post a sign if dogs are NOT allowed in their store. The one in Boston proper doesn't allow dogs the aisles are smaller and its kinda not really a home depot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Ames! I take my dog with me everywhere I can.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

> And don't take the religious tack , you really don't want to get me started on the intrusions of various doctrinal stances into private life.....


ohh....why not? oke:

ha ha ha sounds like a real fun exchange on pit bull forum.....hmmmm


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Artermix said:


> ohh....why not? oke:
> 
> ha ha ha sounds like a real fun exchange on pit bull forum.....hmmmm


I'm stopping this now before it goes any further! This thread isn't about religion. Send OldDog a PM if you wanna go there.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Artermix said:


> ohh....why not? oke:
> 
> ha ha ha sounds like a real fun exchange on pit bull forum.....hmmmm


 If you can stay civil within a religious discussion ( many can't) then go start a thread in ' The Lounge" , we'll kick a thing or two around. This thread is oriented towards a different subject.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

ok....sure thing. I wasn't sure and I apoligize for taking the thread to this direction.


----------



## David Winners (Oct 27, 2013)

My $0.02, as I have experience in several areas of this discussion.

I do take my dogs lots of places where dogs are welcome. These dogs include my pets, working dogs in training, and rescues I am working with on counter conditioning. I think a well socialized dog is under less stress in new situations, and is less likely to respond to these situations with fear or aggression. I like to go to the farm stores, as many others have stated, as well as many other pet friendly businesses and parks in my area. I also take dogs to busy parking lots, parking lots outside dog parks, and noisy locations, like construction sites.

It's important to state that I never force a dog into a situation, or allow a dog to force itself onto another person. If the dog is not calm and focused on me, I have work to do in less distracting places before I move into public locations. 


About service dogs: the fact is that they help people. My wife has a hypoglycemia alert dog that has increased her quality of life, and has also alerted several strangers to low blood sugar conditions. He is well groomed, very well behaved, is neutral to all strangers in public (dogs and people alike), and is well known and loved around our small town. There is a huge difference between a certified service dog and an emotional support animal. The same rights do not apply. There is no national certification or registry of service dogs, but there are certifying agencies that will ensure you qualify and meet the requirements of training and behavior necessary to call your dog a service animal.

About customs search dogs: they are used to control the import of restricted substances by the USDA and Customs departments. They are used to control the spread of diseases across boarders through the shipment of things like produce and meats. There are thousands of these dogs working in the US alone on any given day.

PTSD is a real condition that can drastically affect how a person can interact with the world. It is medically defined and diagnosed by people more educated and experienced than most. It's true that there are people that falsely claim to suffer from PTSD when looking for sympathy, medication, military discharge... but the same can be said for many afflictions. Just because someone doesn't agree with medical professionals doesn't mean the condition doesn't exist. Whatever allows PTSD sufferers to cope with their situation, be it medication, therapy, a dog, or Fruit Loops, should be considered and implemented barring any danger imposed to the public. IMHO, no one has the right to tell another human being what should make them feel better, how they should feel about something, or that they are wrong for feeling a certain way. Only the individual has the shared life experience, temperament, and chemical balance that leads to that individual's feelings.

Dogs in public places: dust is mostly human dander. All produce comes from dirt which includes fertilizer, which is not exactly sterile stuff. Wash your food before you eat it. The guy that picked it probably has more nasty stuff under his fingernails than your dog (dogs don't pick their noses). Service animals are required to be clean. If I encounter a service animal that is smelly or dirty, I immediately speak to the handler about it.

I do applaud those people who don't bring reactive dogs into public places. Dogs don't need to go to Home Depot. They need their family and their home. There is no reason to take most dogs into a busy public place other than to provide an activity with the owner, which could take place elsewhere. I choose to do so with my dogs, as I enjoy it and they are trained for it. Until they are ready, or if they ever become reactive, we keep the public safe and free of annoying behavior and stick to rural places.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

David Winners said:


> My $0.02, as I have experience in several areas of this discussion.
> 
> I do take my dogs lots of places where dogs are welcome. These dogs include my pets, working dogs in training, and rescues I am working with on counter conditioning. I think a well socialized dog is under less stress in new situations, and is less likely to respond to these situations with fear or aggression. I like to go to the farm stores, as many others have stated, as well as many other pet friendly businesses and parks in my area. I also take dogs to busy parking lots, parking lots outside dog parks, and noisy locations, like construction sites.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Well said!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

David Winners said:


> My $0.02, as I have experience in several areas of this discussion.
> 
> I do take my dogs lots of places where dogs are welcome. These dogs include my pets, working dogs in training, and rescues I am working with on counter conditioning. I think a well socialized dog is under less stress in new situations, and is less likely to respond to these situations with fear or aggression. I like to go to the farm stores, as many others have stated, as well as many other pet friendly businesses and parks in my area. I also take dogs to busy parking lots, parking lots outside dog parks, and noisy locations, like construction sites.
> 
> ...


:greatpost: thanks for your input.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah Great post David!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And a dog for ptsd would fall into the emotional support animal... I think its funny ppl who argued the dogs should go with forgot this part of your post when they thumbs up u....


"There is a huge difference between a certified service dog and an emotional support animal. The same rights do not apply"


----------



## David Winners (Oct 27, 2013)

The difference between a service animal and an emotional support animal is a big one. Both types of assistance dogs are used with sufferers of PTSD.

Emotional support animals are like living medication. They are there for the handler to focus on and interact with, which releases oxytocin to the brain through natural mothering instinct. Just like a parent will immediately focus on their child during a stressful situation, such as a car crash, the emotional support dog will allow the handler to focus their attention on the dog who needs them, instead of their own perceived peril. The dog's purpose is to be there.

Emotional service animals must perform tasks related to the handler and their affliction. These tasks may include environmental evaluation, body blocking, drawing attention, retrieving objects, retrieving medication, providing physical support if the handler is dizzy, guiding the handler out of a stressful situation, and many more depending on the individual handler and their needs. These tasks are in addition to the benefits received from an emotional support animal. These dogs receive thousands of hours of training.

David Winners


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> And a dog for ptsd would fall into the emotional support animal... I think its funny ppl who argued the dogs should go with forgot this part of your post when they thumbs up u....
> 
> "There is a huge difference between a certified service dog and an emotional support animal. The same rights do not apply"


Just because I may not agree with every word doesn't mean I'm not allowed to call it a great post overall  and another good post David. Very informative.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Lots of people need service dogs no ones business why they need them. It's actually illegal to even ask someone why they need one. Here is the problem most people feel a therapy dog and a service dog are one in the same. For example a doctor saying or prescribing a service dog doesn't mean any old dog can fit the script so to speak. They have to go through certifications and training. A lot of dogs can be a therapy dog but very few can pass and succeed as a service dog. Very expensive and long term project. Service dogs are covered by ADA in the states. Therapy dogs are not allowed everywhere therapy dogs are nt service dogs and are not covered by the ADA.


My mom was taken down for a apple when she flew to the states from Europe. No fruit allowed lol she was all like Awwww nice puppy smelling my pocket. The police are like miss can you come with us please lol


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I only take my crew to the petstore when its dog shopping day....then i take them to lowes, the farm stores, and places like that...i would never take them in somewhere they werent allowed...to me its wrong.


----------



## lindseyj0y (Oct 25, 2013)

I worked at a grocery store and no matter what breed, I flat out believe that that is one place a non-service dog should not be in. There are health risks and I know that dogs and other pets are not allowed where raw meat is sold. Other than that, I don't think it's bad if a well behaved dog is in any other store.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

ames said:


> . For example a doctor saying or prescribing a service dog doesn't mean any old dog can fit the script so to speak. They have to go through certifications and training. A lot of dogs can be a therapy dog but very few can pass and succeed as a service dog. Very expensive and long term project. l


Actually there is no required training or set of skills a service dog has to have, people train their own all the time. They are supposed to do something or help with tasks the person can not do on their own. That's one of my huge peeves about service dogs is there is no regulation whatsoever on them. If anything a cert. therapy dog has done thorough testing to see how they react around people, dogs, weird situations and they have passed a temperament test. Service dogs are not required to do any of that. There are places that train or will certify service dogs but again anyone can say they do this. Just like CKC will register anything there are places that will send you a little card or vest stating it's a service dog (for $$) even though those things are not required. Some are legit, some are not.

Revised ADA Requirements: Service Animals


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Artermix said:


> Being a new dog owner I never realized how difficult is to take our canine in places. Laws are strict and most business clearly state that dogs are not allowed. After searching on line on possible business places I could take my dog --instead of leaving her in the car waiting--Lowes and Home Depot showed on the list. I called ahead my local Lowes to make sure. I was flat denied. At that time I did not even specify what type of dog I had.
> But when I visited Lowes, I was told by the greeter that people do take dogs, the small kind, inside shopping carts.
> Well, I tried again. This time I personally talked to the manager...he told me no at first, then he esitated and begun asking me how big was the dog...mmkayy I said it was not too big but not a designer dog. He completely flat denied me, dog access to the store when he asked me about the breed. He started to blabber stuff like "I love dogs, don't get me wrong, but if other people see it they will freak out."
> All right, this was the classic predjudiced talk I hear all the time. It does not surprise me one bit. We human judge our own species by races first, so it follow a logical progression.
> ...


I used to when I had my first bulldog Hooch. Even after they learned he was an APBT they generally didnt have a problem even if they stiffened up a lil'. LOL Almost everyone said to bad that same dog doesnt come about 25lbs. Im gettin there. No ask permission. I usually see if they serve food or its a health establishment thats a given no. All other business allow pets as long as they have model pet behavior for society's standards.


----------



## Jabu (Oct 23, 2013)

i have the same problem - mention the word pit bull and people freak out!!! and my jabu is just the sweetest


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Jabu said:


> i have the same problem - mention the word pit bull and people freak out!!! and my jabu is just the sweetest


The breed standard is that these dogs are suppose to be people friendly. I think that's an understatement for most of these dogs.

I think most people confuse dog aggression and human aggression.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I take my dogs everywhere, but I'm also very realist about it. I've had it in all of my employment contract for the last 20 years that my dogs are allowed to come to my office. I also have several restaurants and bars in my area that allow dogs on their patios. I take full advantage of that to keep my dogs socialized. No not with other mutt but with people. I also am very conscious and aware of my surroundings when at these establishments. I also use the patios as an opportunity to work on obedience in real world situations. I set my dogs up for success. We sit away from people and usually in a corner so I don't have to worry about some idiot walking up from behind with their dog asking if my are friendly. I do not just walk into places with my dogs I don't know and ask if it's ok. I also never pass my dogs off as a Service dog. Although Earl is a certified Therapy Dog.

Work 



























Restaurants




































Shows


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wanted to update this thread with a new experience. 

So, last night at work, about 45 minutes from closing (for those who don't know, I work in a pizza place), there's one table in the dining room occupied, and we're doing our nightly cleaning, getting ready to close. The door opens, and in walks a gentleman with a Rottweiler sporting a Service Dog vest, quick release pinch collar, flat buckle collar, and leash attached to the pinch collar. We have cameras with audio enabled, so for the record, I ask (because I didn't see the emblem on the vest at first) "Is your dog a Certified Service Dog?" The gentleman says "Yes, and just for the record, the correct way to ask is... 'Is your dog a Service Dog? What does he/she do? and Are you disabled?' "

So, I thank him for the education on the proper way to go about asking, and then I ask him what his dog does. He tells me his dog is a medical alert dog, and serves double duty because he (the handler/owner) is also hearing impaired. He's prior military (Navy), just moved here from California and he and his wife also train service dogs. I did take the time to thank him for his service, as well as for educating me on the politically correct way to ask about service dogs upon entering the establishment, and then took his order and made his food for him. He did take his order to go, and while he waited patiently, put the dog on a down/stay, and did not pet or love on the dog (which I appreciated so that there wasn't any dander/fur being released into the air with customers dining in). He did tell me that he is also disturbed by the number of people who try to abuse the system just so they can take their dog places with them.

Anyways... my reason for sharing that was because last year, I had to ask a customer to leave who had brought a Chihuahua in, trying to hide it in her purse, and blatantly set it on the table and when I saw the purse moving, and inadvertently, the dog's tail and nose sticking out, I had to ask her to leave. She tried to claim the dog was a service dog, and while I'm not disputing the fact that Chihuahuas can be of service too, she had absolutely no identification for the dog (no vest, no tag, no nothing). My boss doesn't discriminate, but if they don't have proper identification visible to us, then we can't allow them in the restaurant. 

So, that's my FIRST experience with a real service dog. It took every ounce of energy I had to remain professional and not ask if I could meet the dog.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Bev.

A rottie must be a pretty cool service dog to have.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome! He seemed very sweet and i would've loved to have met him but i was on the clock. Maybe the guy will come bacj sometime.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

A service dog in your purse? Oh my goodness! 
That's cool to see a Rottweiler as a service dog, I usually see Labs or Goldens for service around my area.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So Cool Bev! But totally Interesting cause it maybe one of those debatable or location determining factors cause I was told its illegal to ask what a service dog does or what somebodies disability is requiring a service dog. I should ask is the dog a registered service dog and nothing else. Very interesting it's so opposite your story!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Just wanted to update this thread with a new experience.
> 
> So, last night at work, about 45 minutes from closing (for those who don't know, I work in a pizza place), there's one table in the dining room occupied, and we're doing our nightly cleaning, getting ready to close. The door opens, and in walks a gentleman with a Rottweiler sporting a Service Dog vest, quick release pinch collar, flat buckle collar, and leash attached to the pinch collar. We have cameras with audio enabled, so for the record, I ask (because I didn't see the emblem on the vest at first) "Is your dog a Certified Service Dog?"* The gentleman says "Yes, and just for the record, the correct way to ask is... 'Is your dog a Service Dog? What does he/she do? and Are you disabled?' "*
> 
> ...





APBT Mom said:


> *A service dog in your purse? Oh my goodness!
> That's cool to see a Rottweiler as a service dog, I usually see Labs or Goldens for service around my area.*
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





ames said:


> So Cool Bev! But totally Interesting cause it maybe one of those debatable or location determining factors cause *I was told its illegal to ask what a service dog does or what somebodies disability is requiring a service dog.* I should ask is the dog a registered service dog and nothing else. Very interesting it's so opposite your story!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


*Amy, I find that interesting as well. I would hope that he was genuinely disabled and relaying correct information rather than just blowing smoke up my @$$ just to be able to bring his dog in my establishment. Also,he instructed me to ask "Is your dog a service dog? What does he/she do? Are you disabled?" Not to ask what the disability is, as asking what the dog does will tell you roughly what the disability is. He politely informed me what his dog did, stating he was a medical alert dog, and that he (the gentleman) was partially deaf.

Is there a website we can reference for the true and correct information?*

*APBTMom... yeah, it was rather ridiculous to me. When I asked her for proper identification for the dog (since it was supposedly a service dog), she stuttered and stumbled all over herself saying the dog had lost its identification and she left the papers at home, and couldn't tell me what kind of job the dog did. I mean, I can understand if the dog is a medical alert dog (seizures, diabetes/sugar, etc.), but she couldn't tell me what purpose the dog served, and she wanted to dine in, her and her family just looked nasty, as in unclean.

At least the gentleman that came in the other night was clean and well kept, as was the dog. I wouldn't have cared to let him dine in, but he wanted his order for carry out. I don't blame him either, because after he placed his order and walked away from the counter to go sit down and wait, a woman with a small child walked in. Here's where education should've taken place, but didn't. I wasn't in the proper position to address it, but I feel the gentleman should have. As he turned to walk away from the counter and go sit to wait on his order, the woman and her small child walk towards the counter to place their order for dine in. The small child reaches for the dog, grabbing at him saying "Doggy! Doggy!" Now, I won't say the dog acted incorrectly as he just side-stepped and shied away. However, had it been me handling the dog, I would have taken a moment to address the mother on teaching her child how to properly approach a dog. In the mother's defense though, the child was about 18 months, maybe 2 yrs old at the most. But, again, as a dog owner, that's no excuse. I'm rambling now... lol.*


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I took my baby boy Lou to my son's soccer game with me.




























He was a smash with the kids especially and I was surprised to know most of the kiddos knew what breed of dog he was. The adults appreciated how good he was with the children even the ones who looked scared to death of him at first.

But other then out in public places such as that I take them everywhere their allowed such as Tractor Supply, Rural King, Pet Stores, etc.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I think you did the right thing by making them leave

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been searching the ins and outs of service dogs. There is no such thing as a "registered" service dog. There is no test to take in order to become "certified/registered". There is however different licensing available for service animals compared to pets. Here is a pic of what is allowed and what is not allowed to be asked









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I went to the website listed at the bottom, and here's the page covering what DM posted so it's easier to see.

http://www.nsarco.com/knowyourrights.html

Of course, you can look around for yourself to see anything else that may interest you. I would say the gentleman that came into my establishment the other night is not registered with NSAR as his dog had on a blue vest with a yellow patch, but the patch did say service dog on it (that was all I got a chance to see over the counter).


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I wouldn't even consider taking Onyx anywhere. If he aint trying to hump it or eat it he's gonna fight it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO Hash! Yeah, Ices would try to eat anything and everything in sight (especially other animals and food). Roller, I think would do well, if I really buckled down on his training. I mean, they're well behaved in public, so long as no other animals are around, but dog shows...it better be an ADBA show, otherwise we might get kicked off the show grounds lol.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Elvisfink said:


> *I take my dogs everywhere*, but I'm also very realist about it.[/B] I've had it in all of my employment contract for the last 20 years that my dogs are allowed to come to my office. I also have several restaurants and bars in my area that allow dogs on their patios. I take full advantage of that to keep my dogs socialized. No not with other mutt but with people. I also am very conscious and aware of my surroundings when at these establishments. I also use the patios as an opportunity to work on obedience in real world situations. I set my dogs up for success. We sit away from people and usually in a corner so I don't have to worry about some idiot walking up from behind with their dog asking if my are friendly. I do not just walk into places with my dogs I don't know and ask if it's ok. I also never pass my dogs off as a Service dog. Although Earl is a certified Therapy Dog.


Good post. We share the same mindset :cheers:

I take my 1 year old female with me everywhere...well almost everywhere. People know her by name at the majority of the places we frequent :doggy:

Just last week my local Petsmart asked me if they could take photos and write a small blog thingy on her in their newsletter magazine. I guess they do that a lot for "common customers" haha. Luna has been going to this specific Petsmart 2x/day (morning and lunch) daily since she was 2 months old so all of the employee's have watched her grow....and yes...no offense but Petsmart employees are morons and I would never do daycare or training there :doggy: Chit...I think in the past year I have purchased 2 items from them. Not a big fan of the company but Luna loves to roam the isles and meet people and dogs and it's deemed a good source of socialization for her upruns:

This happens often in isle 4.....the answer is always NO :hammer:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Awww look at that face!! How could you say no to that?

Diesel does the same shit in petsmart/petco. I could never say no to him so I always end up buying crap he doesn't need lol and now he even recognizes these stores so if I have someone run in and stay in the car with him, he FLIPS out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Awww look at that face!! How could you say no to that?
> 
> Diesel does the same shit in petsmart/petco. I could never say no to him so I always end up buying crap he doesn't need lol and now he even recognizes these stores so if I have someone run in and stay in the car with him, he FLIPS out
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha normally I would say yes, but she keeps going to this same ole big ass COOKED beef femur bone haha.

A weight bearing beef bone....cooked...and covered with a whole slew of beef "lacquer" on it? Ya ah no, we'll pass. I care about my carpets as well as my dogs health


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bahahahaha! @ "beef laquer" ....so true.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol I thought diesel woulda LOVED it, he refuses to touch it. It's very messes so you are right about that lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG that is crazy sad for her! That picture is a riot! lol I am sure she get other treats though. I take my dog everywhere but since he cant always go inside the weather has to be right. Not too cold or not too hot lol. Spring and fall are best. I used to leave him in the car with the heat or AC on and take the spare set of keys but someone told me about a story where something happened and the AC shut off and their dog died while they were shopping. I figure my boy could totally die without AC but he isn't gonna freeze in a car for a half hour if the heat stops in the middle of winter, but I don't usually take the risk anymore. Weather totally is a factor for us.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Bahahahaha! @ "beef laquer" ....so true.


So true! Chit is nasty to even TOUCH! Oily as all hell. (I only know this bc I've had to pick it up off the ground numerous times after Luna "made her choice" from the the bin hahaha)



DieselsMommie said:


> Lol I thought diesel woulda LOVED it, he refuses to touch it. It's very messes so you are right about that lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a smart pup there haha...he's a keeper! :thumbsup:



ames said:


> OMG that is crazy sad for her! That picture is a riot! lol I am sure she get other treats though. I take my dog everywhere but since he cant always go inside the weather has to be right. Not too cold or not too hot lol. Spring and fall are best. I used to leave him in the car with the heat or AC on and take the spare set of keys but someone told me about a story where something happened and the AC shut off and their dog died while they were shopping. I figure my boy could totally die without AC but he isn't gonna freeze in a car for a half hour if the heat stops in the middle of winter, but I don't usually take the risk anymore. Weather totally is a factor for us.


Totally understand the weather thing! I've only been in AZ for 6 years now....coming from Chicago where I was born and raised. I can imagine all the obstacles you midwesterners are up against  The weather is half the reason I moved to AZ to begin with. :rain:up:


----------



## Brody (Aug 13, 2013)

*Success having my pittie INVITED into two businesses!*

In response to your question about taking your dog into a business or institution, I have had some positive experiences I was not expecting!

This summer I took my 6 month old pittie with me when I went to a Jiffy Lube. We were on our way to the dog park and he was riding in the car with me; I needed my oil changed but fully expected to wait on the benches outside while they worked on my car. While I was seated at the benches, numerous employees from the work area kept coming up and petting him, asking me if he was friendly because they were unsure of pits, and all ended up loving him. One man actually approached me and said he was afraid my dog would bite him; and I said "trust me." So he reached down and my dog did initially start play chewing on his hand but I told him to remove the rubber glove he was wearing because the dog wasn't used to being petted with rubber gloves. Once he did, my dog was nothing but friendly and the employee actually said I had changed his mind about pitbulls! Several employees kept telling me I was welcome to wait inside the office area in the air conditioning with my dog while they worked on my car, and when it was time to pay I was told to come inside with my dog. I was so surprised by how nice everyone was when I didn't even ask for special treatment!

My other experience was with my doctor; he works out of his home and also has a dog and his office opens to his back yard. When I mentioned how I just got a new pitbull, without hesitation he said "next time you come see me please bring him and our dogs can play outside while you visit." I was again surprised because of the negative things people typically assume about pitbulls, but I am going to see him again soon and plan to bring Brody (my dog) with me. I will agree there are unfortunately a lot more ignorant people who choose to be afraid of pitties, but it's always nice when I encounter someone who acts differently.



Artermix said:


> Being a new dog owner I never realized how difficult is to take our canine in places. Laws are strict and most business clearly state that dogs are not allowed. After searching on line on possible business places I could take my dog --instead of leaving her in the car waiting--Lowes and Home Depot showed on the list. I called ahead my local Lowes to make sure. I was flat denied. At that time I did not even specify what type of dog I had.
> But when I visited Lowes, I was told by the greeter that people do take dogs, the small kind, inside shopping carts.
> Well, I tried again. This time I personally talked to the manager...he told me no at first, then he esitated and begun asking me how big was the dog...mmkayy I said it was not too big but not a designer dog. He completely flat denied me, dog access to the store when he asked me about the breed. He started to blabber stuff like "I love dogs, don't get me wrong, but if other people see it they will freak out."
> All right, this was the classic predjudiced talk I hear all the time. It does not surprise me one bit. We human judge our own species by races first, so it follow a logical progression.
> ...


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I take Veronica with me wherever she is allowed; but if it isn't clear I always ask first.

We hit the pet stores when we need to shop: Pet Supplies Plus, Pet Co, Pet's Mart, Critter Hut and an independent Bone Apetite.

She goes with me to the dry cleaners, and the car dealership when I need to have my car serviced.

J. Crew is dog friendly:


as is our local Rite Aid (cookies behind the counter):


And we always hit the al fresco dining in summer months:




There'a lots of places dogs are welcome; and surprisingly if you look around you can find places where they are welcome where there aren't necessarily a whole lot of other dogs around.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> I take Veronica with me wherever she is allowed; but if it isn't clear I always ask first.
> 
> We hit the pet stores when we need to shop: Pet Supplies Plus, Pet Co, Pet's Mart, Critter Hut and an independent Bone Apetite.
> 
> ...


That is awesome! I've been socializing Hemi for this ! Lol he's so calm and listens well I'd love to have him tag along!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ebar hit me up mayne. I know tons of places in Phoenix that you can take Hemi :cheers:


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Pm sent ! Lol I found Hemi a buddy at our new park a 1 yr old RE bully. Great looking pup! Great manners too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rexbaum (Mar 8, 2013)

I take my little girl to the bar with me! Everyone loves her!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha me too!

The term "chick magnet" is an understatement :angel:


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Work........









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

These pix are the cutest

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blog I just found talking about the difference between the laws

What Constitutes a Service Animal? | Help On Four Legs


----------

